# Como evitar la descarga total de una bateria



## mgd (Jul 21, 2006)

Hola, una dudilla, tengo que hacer un circuito para evitar la descarga total de la bateria. 
Se que es simple, solo se trata de desconectarla quando la tension sea inferior a un cierto valor, si he entendido bien...
 Y he encontrado un circuito con dos transistores que lo permite. Pero no se podria hacer con un MOSFET?
Gracias


----------



## rojewski (Jul 22, 2006)

ese circuito a transistores, cual sera? yo diseñe uno que, muy sencillo, me sirve para hacer el cambio de baterias de un cargador eolico. aki anexo un dibujito hecho en paint del circuito.


----------



## mgd (Jul 24, 2006)

Gracias por el circuito.
El que tenia yo utiliza la misma bateria como voltage de referencia, es decir Vcc esta conectado a la bateria, mi duda es, si la tension de referencia tambien desciende nunca se va a desconectar, no?
Pero si hago lo que tu recomiendas de donde saco Vcc?
Perdona pero es a estoy hecha un lio


----------



## mgd (Jul 27, 2006)

Que tipo de rele usas? yo necesito que soporte unos 7A
Gracias


----------



## Jesús Andrade (Ago 7, 2006)

Lo más facil es usar una bascula con dos transistores bipoplares y una realizamentación, que es quien te va a determinar la tensión a la que quieres que deje de aliemntar la batería al circuito (uno NPN y otro PNP). Si lo quieres hacer con MOS es lo mismo (uno canal N y otro canal P)


----------



## rojewski (Ago 8, 2006)

lo que tu haces es regulas con el potenciometro para ajustar el minimo voltaje de saturacion del transistor. a mi me funciona bien, solo que hay que tratar que la carga no sea de mucha demanda de corriente ya que produce una caida de tension al conectarla y empieza a oscilar el relay.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

Es una idea, aunque te puedes fijar un valor de referencia con un zener, por ejemplo de 4,7V y por medio de un divisor de alta impedancia bajar la tension de la batería a un rango hasta 5V. La alimentación para el comparador la puedes sacar del zener.
El problema es que siempre, algo consumirá. Yo usaría un relé rearmable manualmente y así quitaría toda la alimentación al circuito, así lo reengancharía yo manualmente.
La tensión umbral en baterías de plomo es de 9,5 pero los SAIs la fijan a 10,5 incluso empiezan a avisar a 11V. Eso es pq cuanto más bajes la batería más la dañarás. Mi consejo es no bajarla de 11V.

Saludos.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Feb 14, 2010)

Hola colegas cual es el valor de la resistencia que esta sobre el colector del transistor nº 1


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 14, 2010)

El concepto es que una bateria nos da una corriente/hora y la tension baja en la medida que se descarga. Habria que ver la aplicacion y pensar en funcion de eso..

La tension de referencia no puede venir de la misma fuente porque es un valor relativo. En un auto por ejemplo esta el regulador de voltaje que acciona en la medida que la bateria entrega consumo, partiendo de la base que uno pone una bateria cargada.. a mayor consumo mayor carga para que mantenga su linea de flote.


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Feb 16, 2010)

y alguna idea para utilizar el circuito integrado lm2903n? tiene unos diagramas pero no se cual es el que deberia utilizar mi idea es que comande un rele que desconecte la bateria al llegar a los 10,8v o 11V, alguna idea?


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 16, 2010)

En que aplicacion esta la bateria? Cualquier comparador de tension es muy relativo por lo que te comente que la bateria entrega corriente/hora. Podemos decir que si esta en 10.8 volts puede estar ya descargada, todo depende de la corriente que tenga que entregar en el circuito que esta alimentando.. la bateria de que capacidad es? como la recargas al momento que queres que el circuito se desconecte?


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Feb 16, 2010)

te comento estoy armando un tablerito para luces de emergencia (6 listones atomlux flourescente 20w con balastos electronicos de 12v consumo aprox. 600 - 700 mA c/u ) la bateria que dispongo lead-acid 12V 17,2A el cargador es uno automatico fondo-flote ahora me gustaria implementarle un comprador para que la bateria no se descargue del todo y la estropee a por el costo de las mismas. para desconectar el circuito no me interesa si es mecanico o transistorizado no hay drama mientras que cumpla la funcion que debe. Para activar el circuito cuando corta el suministro si lo maneja un rele. Saludos y Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2010)

pensalo tranquilo, analizalo y diseñalo, PERO NO LE DES BOLA A LSO ESQUEMAS QUE PONEN ACA.
cada aventurero tira cualquier cosa.
ese esquema es una tontera total.
2 transistores y ni intentan un disparo trigger.
asi se llevaran sorpresas.
y ni analizan el funcionamiento de una bateria.
asi se llevaran mas sorpresas.

realiza vos unas pruebas , carga y descarga de las baterias y fijate su comportamiento .

un aplauso  al que menciono las oscilaciones de el rele que provocara ese circuito.

y un  a los que copian y pegan de otros lados.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 17, 2010)

Pregunto la aplicacion para que el collar no salga mas caro que el perro.. para comparar tension deberias tener otra bateria de 12 volts 7 amperes (la de las alarmas) y con esa tension fija ya que no esta conectada al circuito de descarga puedes comparar cuando llegue a 10.8 V y cortar el circuito. Mientras que tengas tension de linea cargas todas...

La otra es hacerlo por tiempo el corte.. sabiendo lo que consume cada equipo *por* hora y lo que entrega la bateria por hora, a tantos minutos le disparas el corte..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2010)

De acuerdo al tipo de batería que tengas se puede conocer el mínimo voltaje al que se puede "bajar" sin entrar en "Descarga profunda" que a la larga arruina la batería.
Conociendo ese valor armas un comparador, en una rama ingresas la tensión de la batería, divisor resistivo mediante y en la otra colocas una referencia de tensión que puede provenir de un zener y un preset, ajustas el comparador para que con voltajes inferiores al deseado se deshabilite el relee que alimenta las lámparas.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 17, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Pregunto la aplicacion para que el collar no salga mas caro que el perro.. para comparar tension deberias tener otra bateria de 12 volts 7 amperes (la de las alarmas) y con esa tension fija ya que no esta conectada al circuito de descarga puedes comparar cuando llegue a 10.8 V y cortar el circuito. Mientras que tengas tension de linea cargas todas...
> 
> La otra es hacerlo por tiempo el corte.. sabiendo lo que consume cada equipo *por* hora y lo que entrega la bateria por hora, a tantos minutos le disparas el corte..


 
es como dijo recien fogonazo, sabiendo el valor minimo recomendado y usando la maravilla que es un diodo zener + algo de diseño se logra la maravilla deseada.

ah....edito , no lei que fogonazo puso lo de el zener .

EL ASUNTO ES (entre otras cosas que varia segun cada equipo y sistema ) que ocurre lo siguiente .
presten atencion:

la bateria esta con la carga y por lo tanto se esta descargando , la tension baja:
12,3v
12v
11,6v
11,2v
10,8v
10,5v............PUM.........aca cortamos para que no se descargue mas.

pero la muy sinverguenza adivinen que hace cuando le sacan la carga??????
la tension entre bornes se recupera .
vuelve a lso 12v ........no se queda en 10,5v 

y que pasa entonces ????

si no tienen encuenta eso (trigger u otra variable) el rele se vuelve a activar por que ve 12v y se conecta la carga.
la tension cae:
12v
11,5
11v
10,8v
10,5v.......PUM.........aca cortamos para que no se descargue mas.

pero la muy sinverguenza adivinen que hace cuando le sacan la carga??????
la tension entre bornes se recupera .
vuelve a lso 12v ........no se queda en 10,5v 

y que pasa entonces ????

si no tienen encuenta eso (trigger u otra variable) el rele se vuelve a activar por que ve 12v y se conecta la carga.
la tension cae:
12v
11,5
11v
10,8v
10,5v .........PUM.........aca cortamos para que no se descargue mas.

pero la muy sinverguenza adivinen que hace cuando le sacan la carga??????
la tension entre bornes se recupera .
vuelve a lso 12v ........no se queda en 10,5v 

y que pasa entonces ????

si no tienen encuenta eso (trigger u otra variable) el rele se vuelve a activar por que ve 12v y se conecta la carga.
la tension cae:
12v
11,5
11v
10,8v
10,5v......PUM.........aca cortamos para que no se descargue mas.

pero la muy sinverguenza adivinen que hace cuando le sacan la carga??????
la tension entre bornes se recupera .
vuelve a lso 12v ........no se queda en 10,5v 

y que pasa entonces ????

si no tienen encuenta eso (trigger u otra variable) el rele se vuelve a activar por que ve 12v y se conecta la carga.
la tension cae:
12v
11,5
11v
10,8v
10,5v.....................................

deja vu ?????????????? me parece que ya paso esto ??
estare osciulando


----------



## txarlie2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

Les recomiendo primero que todo mirar la hoja tecnica de la bateria, un ejemplo para la bateria de 12V-7Ah es la siguiente:

http://www.csb-battery.com/english/01_product/02_detail.php?fid=5&pid=11

Hay muchas personas que cometen el mismo error al utilizar este tipo de baterias tipo VRLA las dejan funcionando por debajo de su VFC (voltaje final por celda) o F.V y cuando las vuelven a cargar y las utilizan no les vuelve a dar el respaldo que esperaban.

Otro error que comenten (y yo lo hacia antes) es con el voltaje de carga. Las baterias son de 12 voltios...!!!!!NOMINALES!!!!!!. descargarlas y volverlas a cargar con 12 voltios no hacemos NADA!!!. El fabricante de la bateria lo indica en su datasheet como FLOAT VOLTAGE (voltaje de flotacion) entre ese rango se debe cargar, dependiendo de la aplicacion como cuando se va la electricidad y necesitamos que no se apague el sistema alimentado.

En los sistemas de rectificadores en telecomunicacion (fuente AC-DC de los equipos) todos estos contiene un circuito llamado LVD (low voltage disconnect) y por lo menos para un sistema de 48 voltios (nominales) 4 baterias en serie, voltaje de flotacion 53,8V , desconecta el sistema a un voltaje minimo ,ejemplo, 43,2 voltios. Este voltaje final se calcula de acuerdo a:

*tiempo de respaldo de las baterias del sistema
*aplicacion del sistema
*capacidad de las baterias

Este circuito LVD consta de un rele y comandado por un circuito que siempre esta midiendo el voltaje y destermina cuando se debe desconectar ejemplo 10.8V (x4=43,2V), tambien tiene un voltaje de reconexion por lo general en la practica se deja en 11.75V (x4=47V). 

Bueno esto es todo un "mundo"...pero queria darles una breve explicacion y espero que les ayude....

Hacer pruebas como lo recomiendan por ahi es jugar con la vida util de la bateria y no quieren estar comprando una cada vez las hagan.

saludos!!!

PD: _*SOLO PARA BATERIAS VRLA, LIBRES DE MANTENIMIENTO*_


----------

